# REW does not recognize USB sound card



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi,

Wondering if I'm doing something wrong here. I have a MacBook Pro with SnowLeapord 10.6.8 OS.

Trying to calibrate the my sound card.
Downloaded and selected M3DMixer as out.
REW does not recognized/show my Behringer UCA202 USB sound card in the drop down input device menu.

Any thoughts?

Thanks,
Joseph


----------



## EarlK (Jan 1, 2010)

> REW does not recognized/show my Behringer UCA202 USB sound card in the drop down input device menu.


> Try going into the Macs Audio/Midi Control panel and contructing an Aggregate Sound Device following Apples method .

> See  *this thread ( by JohnM )* on how to create an Aggregate Audio Device .

:sn:


----------



## jsulse (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks Earl,

I was stumbling around last night with MIDI settings and got a calibration file generated. Was not sure it looked all that good so ran the calibration sequence again and that's where things went hay wire. 

Your link clarified things considerably and was able to get a good Cal. file.

Thanks,
J


----------

